

Tell HN: Use this to talk to others at StartupSchool & coordinate related events - kirubakaran
http://eventgel.com/ev/startup-school-09/

======
replicatorblog
Well Done Icey and Kirubakaran!

One thought, maybe let people who are attending, but not creating events to
leave links back to twitter/blogs. Saves them from filling out a profile,
which might be an initial barrier. Great service though.

~~~
kirubakaran
Thank you. You can post a discussion and do most stuff without having to
login/signup.

------
kirubakaran
More details: <http://eventgel.com/about/>

This will help you coordinate what you'd like to do this weekend around
Startup School. We made a related posting about this a few days ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=883731>, received great feedback and
incorporated most.

This is our startup (icey, kirubakaran). Please use it and tell us what you
think.

[p.s. I'm going to be offline for a while. Flying to Berkeley]

~~~
emmett
You need comment moderation :-(

~~~
kirubakaran
Yes. I logged in and deleted that offensive comment. We'll have comment
moderation in place soon.

------
karzeem
Is Wheeler Auditorium in Zellerbach Hall or in Wheeler Hall?
Startup@Berkeley's map says it's in the latter, but this and a couple other
sources say it's in Zellerbach.

~~~
joez
Ah, I've found the cause of confusion.

<http://startupschool.org/>, "Wheeler Auditorium" links to
<http://facilities.calperfs.berkeley.edu/wheeler/>.

Which lists:

>MAILING ADDRESS

>Cal Performances

>101 Zellerbach Hall #4800

>University of California, Berkeley

>Berkeley, CA 94720-4800

However, this is just the mailing address for Cal Performances. It just
happens that Zellerbach is another large auditorium/performance center.

Wheeler Auditorium is in Wheeler Hall. If you get confused where it is, it's
near the Campanile (big clock tower).

Not sure who to be ashamed of more; my alma mater or the internets for reading
comprehension and fact checking.

Edit: Now that I think about it, #101 is likely the box office at Zellerbach.
We really should get a sign there that says: 'Startup School is at Wheeler
Auditorium.' Map: You are here, Wheeler over there.

~~~
icey
Hmm, I certainly didn't intend any confusion - I just grabbed the address from
<http://startupschool.org>

If there is a better address I can list on eventgel, I would certainly be
happy to do so.

~~~
dwynings
[http://maps.google.com/maps/place?ftid=0x80857c242d2f5c4d:0x...](http://maps.google.com/maps/place?ftid=0x80857c242d2f5c4d:0xdeff1e4e4ea34d0a&q=wheeler+hall+berkeley&gl=us&ei=XoTiSq33Lo2YiAOr1LTlCQ&sll=37.871368,-122.259097&sspn=0.017617,0.032015&ie=UTF8)

Wheeler Auditorium is located in Wheeler Hall.

~~~
icey
Thanks for this, I updated the address last night with the correct location.

------
iamelgringo
This is something I've been looking for for a while. Thanks, guys. And, thanks
for posting the event that I'm hosting: <http://eventgel.com/ev/startup-
school-09/hackers---founders/>

